# 5.1 speaker within Rs 4500



## ratzee199 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I want to buy a new 5.1 channel speaker system within Rs 4500. Currently I am having the Creative Inspiration M5300 and used it for last 4 years. I am using the speakers mainly for gaming and listening to music so I want good quality sound as well. I have searched through different websites such as itwares, itdepot, flipkart etc and I do not want to use Creative any more. in Shopmania website I have seen 5.1 speaker set from Edfier or Dapik or Zebronics within Rs 4500. Can any one please guide me to choose the best 5.1 speaker within this range? 
Also if I will add a soundcard, how will it affect the entire experience?

Jay...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sony SA-ID5000 -> Sony SA-ID5000


----------



## Tenida (Dec 20, 2011)

The best 5.1 ch. speaker you can get under 5k mark is logitech z506@5.1k.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 20, 2011)

how is the product?


----------



## ratzee199 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> The best 5.1 ch. speaker you can get under 5k mark is logitech z506@5.1k.


loved the tagline and pro pix...TENIDA is BACK...I watched d movie long time back in 'Chuti Chuti' during summer vacations...
nywayz...have u used the same? How is the performance?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 20, 2011)

ratzee199 said:


> loved the tagline and pro pix...TENIDA is BACK...I watched d movie long time back in 'Chuti Chuti' during summer vacations...
> nywayz...have u used the same? How is the performance?



Thanks buddy for liking the thread.
About the speaker ...no i havent used .....but heard from my friend its very good  5.1 speaker 
Check this reviews .....this will help you to understand more about the speaker.
m.engadget.com/default/article.do?artUrl=*www.engadget.com/2010/09/10/logitech-z506-review/&category=classic&postPage=1

Logitech Z506 5.1 Speaker System Review

Logitech Z506 5.1 Speakers Review: Introduction - Techgage

Cheers
de la grandi mephistophilis yak yak!!


----------

